# Cats on DeviantART?



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

I just saw it mentioned in another topic!
Who here is a deviant?
 I'm http://lostartemis.deviantart.com
These are the only cat pieces I've done though (most of my stuff is horses/photos)
This was when I first got my tablet and was just messing around.








D: I wish I could resize pictures here, sorry guys.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think those are cute! :luv


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

x.x thank you Heidi! I've improved since then, thankfully.  The first was a vent piece, but the second was my valentines day card, featuring Izzie, my muse, Molliecat (the tabby) and Hallie, portrayed a 1/4 of the size that she should be compared to Mollie. :lol:


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been part of DA for a few years now and I post my cat's pictures and artwork all the time on there. Here is my DA


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

I just recently joined DA. My username is luckyducky09 (imagine that). In fact, I just uploaded my second deviation to my gallery not 90 minutes ago. It's of my Angel Baby  

Here's a link to it

http://fav.me/d2md85h

http://luckyducky09.deviantart.com/art/ ... -158500997


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

If anyone that is part of DA, I have a group called Cat Craze that I recently created that is for cat lovers, especially the responsible and obsessed ones I find here. Feel free to join! :cat3 

http://catcraze.deviantart.com/


----------



## CatPeopleInc (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm on Deviant Nao 
http://catpeopleinc.deviantart.com/

I just started working on a cat cweb comic called "Cat People"


----------



## CatPeopleInc (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm on Deviant Nao 
http://catpeopleinc.deviantart.com/

I just started working on a cat web comic called "Cat People"


----------



## thanigraphics (May 28, 2010)

heya, I am also on deviantart! Thanigraphics is my username over there 
Mostly I do drawings, of cats, but also a lot of Lion King pics, since I'm an obsessed lion king fangirl ^^
There are also pictures of my cats to be found over there!
http://thanigraphics.deviantart.com

Some kittycat art examples: drawing and photography 


















I might start to do some more cat drawings


----------

